# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  pharmacom primobolan

## safa66

has anyone tried pharmacom primobolan , and how is it?

and has anyone tried the new bayer primobolan - rimobolan? 

and balkan primo?

----------


## ggerman

was told that pharmacom's primo is not primo at all, they put test into vials. never tried myself.

----------


## safa66

> was told that pharmacom's primo is not primo at all, they put test into vials. never tried myself.


ok.
who told you

----------


## PT

Never tried it but I have the Bayer amps. There are alot of fakes so be careful with them

----------


## Wes201

Pharmacom is what we call a selective scammer. Not only that but they are one of the most well known selective scammers in the bus. Stay away from them!!!!

----------


## safa66

> Never tried it but I have the Bayer amps. There are alot of fakes so be careful with them


you have the new bayer rimobolan? how is it? yeah i know there are a lot of fakes. thats why im not sure if its worth the risk. i saw online there is some source that have the new rimobolan.

----------


## safa66

> Pharmacom is what we call a selective scammer. Not only that but they are one of the most well known selective scammers in the bus. Stay away from them!!!!


ok thanks. you have experience with them? you used them?

----------


## NumLock

> was told that pharmacom's primo is not primo at all, they put test into vials. never tried myself.


Also heard about this.
Primover (primo) by vermoje was the real one, that's the only manufacture i can recommend.

----------


## JohnnyKirk

> was told that pharmacom's primo is not primo at all, they put test into vials. never tried myself.


lol. i once got dbol instead of var from them.




> Also heard about this.
> Primover (primo) by vermoje was the real one, that's the only manufacture i can recommend.


agreed. would add some more but vermo's really cooool

----------


## safa66

> lol. i once got dbol instead of var from them.
> 
> 
> agreed. would add some more but vermo's really cooool






you bought pharmacom anavar and you found out it dbol??
vermodje better?
what about balkan?

----------


## AnimeRocks88

> Primover (primo) by vermoje was the real one, that's the only manufacture i can recommend.


yes, true. 

as for pharmacom, most of my buddies were disappointed by their stuff. not sure if they got counterfeited shit or what was the problem.

----------


## safa66

> yes, true. 
> 
> as for pharmacom, most of my buddies were disappointed by their stuff. not sure if they got counterfeited shit or what was the problem.


your friends bought it threw the pharmacom official websites?
what gear they ran?

----------


## flenser

Here's some pharmacom primo I labmaxed for someone on another board, same day as the OP.



D says this might be a case of mislabeling, but it's clearly testosterone .

Oh, and I should mention I was roundly attacked when I posted those pics.

----------


## safa66

> Here's some pharmacom primo I labmaxed for someone on another board, same day as the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> D says this might be a case of mislabeling, but it's clearly testosterone .
> 
> Oh, and I should mention I was roundly attacked when I posted those pics.




i saw that test and thanks for updating, but are those test are reliable 100%?
cause i saw their anavar for example came as anavar.

----------


## flenser

> i saw that test and thanks for updating, but are those test are reliable 100%?
> cause i saw their anavar for example came as anavar.


Nothing is 100%, though the anavar /winny test has proven to be pretty reliable. The primo is being sent to a lab for additional testing.

----------


## safa66

> Nothing is 100%, though the anavar/winny test has proven to be pretty reliable. The primo is being sent to a lab for additional testing.


ok. it was sent now to additional testing? you will publish the result?

i mentioned the anavar , cause it weird anavar is also very expensive material even more than primo.

----------


## flenser

> ok. it was sent now to additional testing? you will publish the result?


yes we will post th results hopefully in a couple of weeks.

----------


## LEO78

> Here's some pharmacom primo I labmaxed for someone on another board, same day as the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> D says this might be a case of mislabeling, but it's clearly testosterone .
> 
> Oh, and I should mention I was roundly attacked when I posted those pics.


Thank you! I never trusted pharmacom gear.

My bro tested vermo's primo and var same way - these were good.

----------


## Trevis

> you bought pharmacom anavar and you found out it dbol ??
> vermodje better?
> what about balkan?


this happened to me: purchased pharmacom var, received dbol or some another shit, got bloated and felt horrible because of it.
vermodje is great if you find the original stuff, not fake
balkan? just okay.

----------


## ggerman

> ok.
> who told you


i've heard that from women who wanted to run primo and var, they received test and dbol instead. isnt that nice ... i guess they did bw

----------


## ggerman

> vermodje is great if you find the original stuff, not fake


Hi! Do you often get fakes from vermo?
I never had an issue with them so far.

----------


## NumLock

> Hi! Do you often get fakes from vermo?
> I never had an issue with them so far.


Once i had to turn to diff supplier and got some shit instead of usual great gear ...  :Frown:  it's a gamble.

----------


## JohnnyKirk

> you bought pharmacom anavar and you found out it dbol ??
> vermodje better?
> what about balkan?


yep, i didn't run any tests, but i know what to expect from real var
vermodje is more reliable, i always received what i ordered
can say nothing bad about balkan

----------


## LEO78

> vermodje is more reliable, i always received what i ordered


The same: primo has been always primo.

----------


## BG

> Thank you! I never trusted pharmacom gear.
> 
> My bro tested vermo's primo and var same way - these were good.


pics of results?

----------


## flenser

Here are the mass spec results I promised to post. The first is the (NOT) primo. I don't know what has a MW of 681, but it isn't primo. The second is EQ which looks OK except for the extra peak at 269 - don't know what that is either.

----------


## safa66

> Here are the mass spec results I promised to post. The first is the (NOT) primo. I don't know what has a MW of 681, but it isn't primo. The second is EQ which looks OK except for the extra peak at 269 - don't know what that is either.


 so its only molecular weight of the compounds? how much primo should be?

----------


## flenser

> so its only molecular weight of the compounds? how much primo should be?


 It's just a mass spec, so you can't really relate the peaks to purity or concentration accurately (I know some labs pretend this is possible). We were just looking to see whether it really was primo or something else. Primo's MW is around 414 which doesn't show up at all.

----------


## Basicstero

Hello everyone! 
Well... this is too much... Sorry, guys, but I am not going just to observe how somebody is trying to ruin reputation of our company and to underline another companies. 
Well.. this is a wrong introduction. Sorry guys. 

My name is Frank and I am a member of Pharmacom Labs team. I would like to say in advance, that I am not going to advertise our products, provide any links to our stores, etc. I just see what people are posting here and would like to explain and defend reputation of the Pharmacom Labs company. I guess this is not against the rules here and hope this post will be not banned.
I know and see how all or products are manufactured. Too many posts about how bad is pharmacom and how good is Vermodje.
First of all, about Labmax results, flenser have ordered that vials from one of our resellers and that reseller said that he receives vials without original labels and it could be that the labels has been mixed up and the wrong vials/ product has been sent. The manufacturer can not be responsible for all resellers if they do something wrong. We have our own direct store where everything is working smoothly and there are no such things. Secondly, the labmax test is not reliable and can react to different additives in the vial and there is a scientific article about it on one of the forums, I am not sure if I may mantion here another forums, so will not say where. 
Also, sorry, but on the picture above there are only 2 amps and nothing more. Where are pictures of our vials? Or better where is the video of how the test has been made? In the instruction to labmax it is said, that to high amount or too long waiting time can adversely affect the test. Nobody has seen the procedure.
I personally officially manifest here that all our vials have the manifested active agents and in the manifested amounts. If you send a message to Pharmacom Labs official mail they will confirm everything I am writing now. 
I see only empty words and no evidences here. I absolutely don`t mind if anyone performs a test - chromotography - in an independent lab - I personally will cover all expenses for this test. Pharmacom has absolutely nothing to hide. Order the real and proper tests in a lab and you will ensure yourself that my words are true. However this test shall be done really properly with description of the entire procedure, all stamps, photos of our vial, photos of the check code on the vial, etc. Nobody will be able to object such results. Nobody provided something like this but lot of you are blaming us. 
However, we ordered such tests in an independent lab for lot of our products and expect the results within about a month I hope. 
And the graphs which I have seen here... what is it? Is it a real result? How every member can know they are really from our products? No stamps, no photos, nothing. All I see here is to put it mildly absolutely not reliable. 
In my turn I can provide our production videos as evidence of high quality production standards. I can post only one video per post. So The second one will be in my next post.






Partial scamming or how you call it is just impossible. Our minimal batch is 100 liter oil. This is minimum! And as you can see on video the production line is fully automated. Oil for all filling lances is supplied from one and the same vessel. If at least one vial was underdosed or bunk it would mean that all vials of this batch are underdosed, which is just impossible. 
Within several days there will be ready video with the sterilization process of our vials. After this video with our ampules. After this video with the testing process of our raws and products on our own Chromotograph. We have our own chromatograph amd Raman spectrometer for analyzing the quality of raw materials and final products. This is a cutting-edge equipment, which allows non-destructive control of products. Our chromotograph Hanbon Sci.& tech (HPLC) NS4201. I have now on my laptop photos with old design of our vials, however I will ask our guys to make new photos and will update them later.I published photos of it on numerous forums. I can publish also here.
  

The second device - Enspectr R532/20/1200 - this is the latest cutting-edge technology. This spectrometer allows additional non-destructive control of products. 
 

We check filling settings of our production lines before we start to produce each new batch. Each ml of our oils as well as each pill contains the manifested quantity of the raw material. You can check our products in a lab and you will assure yourself in this. Moreover, we add always a bit more than 10 ml oil in each vial. We consider the small oil amount that stays in the needle after injection. Hence, we provide virtually 10,5-11 ml oil in each our vial (depends on the oil viscosity).

So please stop telling to put it mildly unreliable info here. If you raise any accusations please be so kind to provide also trusted/reliable proves. Nobody has done it at any forum yet! Our company was founded in 2006 and in the very beginning we were really a small lab, but now we have fully controlled automated production with observance of all health safety norms. You see this on video and there will be more in future videos. 
I repeat for the third time, we have nothing to hide, order a test in an independent lab and test any of our products as per the proper procedure! You will ensure yourself in the quality.
Lot of our competitors are trying to ruin our reputation. I guarantee the quality of our products. There will be result from an independent lab and other proves soon.

----------


## Basicstero

Here is the other video and photos. 





 

We have lot of customers and developing our company and products every year. With every year more and more demand on our products. I we produced bunk gear, there would be thouthands of bad reviews on all forums. However almost all our customers are satisfied with the quality.

----------


## Basicstero

As for Vermodje, they are our competitors and play very dirty. I will not post here the pics how they advertise they products, if somebody wanna see it, please pm. Vermodje counterfeited our products, produced bunk vials with our design to ruin our reputation. The company is based in Moldova and there is a video - in Russian only - most of you will not understand it unfortunately, however it proves that Vermoje ordered vials to counterfeit our products, as well as that Vermoje produces other brands such as Radjay. All customers think it is an Indian company. This ia the same Vermodje. All evidences are on Video which is available in youtube over one year. Vermodje is popular... was popular first of all in CIS countries. After this video not anymore, so they moved to the western countries. Here is the video.


And this is how they products can look like.
   
Such things would never happen if they products were produced and packed with high quality equipment and process. Don`t think Vermodje is gtg. They are just trying to ruin our reputation from the very beginning.

----------


## Basicstero



----------


## BG

Well some of this doesnt make sense. No way of telling if that is actually your gear being produced, no labels or anything going on , just your lab name in the beginning, then gear being made. The pics you show are just of equipment, not of an actual sterile lab. The pics are low budget, you sloppy wrote on paper your name above them. The second video is just stupid, has nothing to do with your reliability. Why do you send you gear not labeled to re mailers, I know it helps with customs but then you chance them screwing up, thats still on you. Your argument is just hearsay like all the others.

----------


## Basicstero

> Well some of this doesnt make sense. No way of telling if that is actually your gear being produced, no labels or anything going on , just your lab name in the beginning, then gear being made. The pics you show are just of equipment, not of an actual sterile lab. The pics are low budget, you sloppy wrote on paper your name above them. The second video is just stupid, has nothing to do with your reliability. Why do you send you gear not labeled to re mailers, I know it helps with customs but then you chance them screwing up, thats still on you. Your argument is just hearsay like all the others.


Everything makes sense. Do you think we would invest hundreds thousands of dollars into a lab and produce bunk gear? It is stupid. It would be noticed in the very beginning years ago. However people are buying and we have more and more requests. 
Next. Of coarse we will not show the full lab. In other case it will be much easier to reveal us and location. Also we have enough technological secrets not for eyes of our competitors. I am just not allowed to show such video or pics, however on video you can see that the production line is secured with plastic walls from all sides. Soon there will be a video with the sterilization process. Any other lab didn`t show even such videos at least. About the pics, yes, at first we made just photos, but guys didn`t believe and ask us to write this on papers, so we did it on ask of the board members. There is with chromatography test if in the queue as well as real chromatography from an independent lab with all signatures, stamps, etc. The second video shows how pills are produced. We physically could not show how compounds are mixed, etc, cause it occurs in a completely closed vessel, so that no dust, etc. could not get inside during the production process. And what was visible is shown in the video.
We send our vials to our bulk customers as they wish. If they want without labels, we send without labels. The customer is always right. The onlt thing we never do - we never ship in bigger bottles say 100 ml. We always close and sterilize our vials in the lab and you will see the video soon. Why we ship vials without labels, exactly, this is the reason, it helps with custom. However all vials are marked and it is difficult to mix them up. Moreover vials have caps of different colors. Tests are always blue, tren is always red, etc. We have our direct store, which has been launched a short time ago and if ordered there, we ship directly from the factory or if this is domestic delivery, we found a way to ship to our reshipper with original labels. Hence, no mix-ups are possible. 
If these videos are just hearsay for you...sorry... Any other source can`t provide even such "hearsays".
I published on other boards chromatography results. Here are example of chromotography for tranbolone; anavar or essays for other compounds. I translated the text into English, so there can be some not very correct terms there, etc, however the text is fully understandable. Also there are no stamps and signatures there because these were test supposed for our internal use only. However we are going to order tests for lot of our products in an independent lab and will publish all results. I hope we will get them within 30-40 days. 
And as I said before, we have nothing to hide, if somebody has an opportunity to perform chromatography of our products (with photos of vials, photos of check codes, full process description, signatures ) , please do it! We have absolutely nothing against. On the contrary, we are eager to see such results. However some people prefer only to complain without any proves. By the way, this is the simplest example how our spectrometer works.

----------


## Basicstero



----------


## SpanishStallion

At the end of the day most people with financial resources can rent a lab for 1 day and make as many videos as they like. Apart from the fact that this videos are made intentionally zoomed in-out so nobody can really see the facility. All this videos that are popping up the internet are worthless and are basically just about trusting the source or not. Its a + I might say as they bothered to fancily edit this videos but at the end of the day I wouldn't let myself be influenced by this videos posted by the source.

----------


## ggerman

I am sure this video about vermodje is faked. F**cking war. And we (the end-users) are the victims.

----------


## BG

> At the end of the day most people with financial resources can rent a lab for 1 day and make as many videos as they like. Apart from the fact that this videos are made intentionally zoomed in-out so nobody can really see the facility. All this videos that are popping up the internet are worthless and are basically just about trusting the source or not. Its a + I might say as they bothered to fancily edit this videos but at the end of the day I wouldn't let myself be influenced by this videos posted by the source.


1oo% agreed

----------


## Basicstero

> At the end of the day most people with financial resources can rent a lab for 1 day and make as many videos as they like. Apart from the fact that this videos are made intentionally zoomed in-out so nobody can really see the facility. All this videos that are popping up the internet are worthless and are basically just about trusting the source or not. Its a + I might say as they bothered to fancily edit this videos but at the end of the day I wouldn't let myself be influenced by this videos posted by the source.


To rent a lab? And to simulate the entire production process? OMG... I can not even imagine this, however everyone is free to make his own conclusions. 



> I am sure this video about vermodje is faked. F**cking war. And we (the end-users) are the victims.


Vermodje has been busted for producing shit. The conditions how they manage their products you can see in this in this video with English speech.


Probably you say this is fake as well... this is your choice. I was absolutely not trying to to convince somebody to buy from us. But if people which are in fact ignorant say Vermodje is better, g2t, etc...Sorry, I can not hear this, I will defend our company. Let`s just wait results of our products from an independent lab. All other discussions will prove not much.

----------


## jstone

> To rent a lab? And to simulate the entire production process? OMG... I can not even imagine this, however everyone is free to make his own conclusions. 
> 
> Vermodje has been busted for producing shit. The conditions how they manage their products you can see in this in this video with English speech.
> 
> 
> Probably you say this is fake as well... this is your choice. I was absolutely not trying to to convince somebody to buy from us. But if people which are in fact ignorant say Vermodje is better, g2t, etc...Sorry, I can not hear this, I will defend our company. Let`s just wait results of our products from an independent lab. All other discussions will prove not much.


The only way an independent lab can verify quality, would be for an anonymous person to order, and pay for the product. Then said person would send it out for analysis. It is easy for you as a company to send out the proper product, and have it analyzed. This would prove nothing. The bottom line is some ugls will be good for a while, but all will be shit at one point or another. You can not escape this common law of ugls. Labmax may be flawed, but I would bet my life it is more accurate than anything you have typed to this point.

Vermodje is another ugl they will be dogshit as well. It has been proven time after time. The funny thing about the Vermodje video is there is another one floating around showing the manufacturing process, and how state of the art it is. The same guy did the voice over for both videos.

----------


## Basicstero

> The only way an independent lab can verify quality, would be for an anonymous person to order, and pay for the product. Then said person would send it out for analysis. It is easy for you as a company to send out the proper product, and have it analyzed. This would prove nothing. The bottom line is some ugls will be good for a while, but all will be shit at one point or another. You can not escape this common law of ugls. Labmax may be flawed, but I would bet my life it is more accurate than anything you have typed to this point.
> 
> Vermodje is another ugl they will be dogshit as well. It has been proven time after time. The funny thing about the Vermodje video is there is another one floating around showing the manufacturing process, and how state of the art it is. The same guy did the voice over for both videos.


I absolutely don`t mind if this will be done. I am even ready to refund money after the anonymous order will be tested and also cover the expenses for the test after it will be done. My only demand would be that this test shall be done properly in a certified lab and the essay shall be respective: photo of our vial, where the check code is clearly seen, description of the full preparation process similar to the one in files I published above, name of the tester, signature, stamp of the lab. If all this will be done I have absolutely nothing against and would even insist on such tests, if anyone has an opportunity. We have absolutely nothing to hide.

----------


## LEO78

What a hassle  :Smilie:  Who called Pharmacom representative in here? 
Already seen videos about Vermodje, read negative feedbacks etc., but I have always had positive experience with their products.

----------


## Score

Ha, I love it! Defend your company Frank, you have every right! 

I've had great results from Pharmacom brand product and was pleased to see my recent order arrive with original labels. I don't mind the disguise, but the code is a nice thing to have.

----------


## jstone

> What a hassle  Who called Pharmacom representative in here? 
> Already seen videos about Vermodje, read negative feedbacks etc., but I have always had positive experience with their products.


He should defend his company. If he didn't defend or believe in the company that would be pretty bad. I have only seen 2 of there products tested by an outside person. The test was done by a harm reduction project from welsh in the uk. Both products tested were testosterone Enanthate , and they both only contained test e. 

After a ugl makes a name, they go down hill, and rely on that name for further sales. I would like to see a company that truly tests everything, and runs in a manner pharmacom claims to.

----------


## flenser

I don't know how anyone could call it defending his company. No one asked him for a refund, replacements or any other consideration. We just put him on notice his primo is probably bunk. He's refusing to look into the issue because we won't post pics of the US lab illegally testing his drugs. All the vermodje bs is just deflecting the issue. 

The really strange thing is that we didn't even ask him to look into the issue. The primo came from a different vendor. He just inserted himself into the discussion and started insulting everyone. Without his involvement the issue would probably have been resolved by now.

----------


## jstone

> I don't know how anyone could call it defending his company. No one asked him for a refund, replacements or any other consideration. We just put him on notice his primo is probably bunk. He's refusing to look into the issue because we won't post pics of the US lab illegally testing his drugs. All the vermodje bs is just deflecting the issue. 
> 
> The really strange thing is that we didn't even ask him to look into the issue. The primo came from a different vendor. He just inserted himself into the discussion and started insulting everyone. Without his involvement the issue would probably have been resolved by now.


I personally dont beleive a word he says. He knows his company is a selective scammer, but it is his job to try and make his company look good so they can sell product. I will never buy it, and I trust your ability to run a labmax test. I think he should have just stayed out of it, but he is being paid to do this. 

I would bet if someone did order, and send it in for testing, a few compounds would pass. The more exotic compounds lime primo, and anavar more than likely will fail. Labmax will test samples for quality, and quantity of the compound. For both tests it would be close to 500 dollars. 

I know I wont risk the money, because im sure there would be an excuse on how the test didnt meat the standards for reimbursement.

----------


## BG

Enough has been said about this topic.

----------

